# script pour convertir et separer fichiers audio (.ape, .cue)



## t4ngl (7 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche à écrire un script pour automatiser les conversions audio. J'utilise xld. Le script doit trouver les albums "non-séparés", les convertir en flac, ,et les séparer, en y inscrivant les métadonnées (titre, album, image etc...).

Les fichiers .ape et .cue correspondants ont toujours les mêmes noms et sont toujours dans les mêmes répertoires.



> find . -name "*.ape" -exec sh -c 'exec xld  "$1" -f flac ' _ {} \;


Cette ligne de commande, trouve et convertit les fichiers, mais ne les sépare pas, puisqu'il manque l'option -c fichier.cue 





> find . -name "*.ape" -exec sh -c 'exec echo $1 | sed 's/.ape/.cue/'' _ {} \;


Celle-ci me donne bien la liste des fichiers .cue correspondants.





> find . -name "*.ape" -exec sh -c 'exec xld  "$1" -f flac -c $1 | sed 's/.ape/.cue/'' _ {} \;


Celle-ci ne fonctionne pas, xld ne recoit pas le fichier correspondant. Je pense à un problème de syntaxe.

 merci pour votre aide!


----------

